# Baby Chipmunk pictures



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

These are my baby chipmunks, they will be ready in around 5-6 weeks time.

Anyone who is interested PM me to reserve.

They are all now feeding on solids and i am starting to handle them.














































John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww wow they are just adorable :flrt:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

blesss look at thier itty bitty cutieness tehe..


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

The other 4 babies are in the other nest box, and they didn't want me to see them LOL...

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww camera shy chipmomks :lol2:


are they all light coloured ? 

I love the light coloureds :flrt:


----------



## missloo (Jun 30, 2008)

far out this site is doing my head in
every thread has this new wonderful animal that is just so damn beautiful that i cant have here! its making me consider moving to the uk
I WANT A CHIPMUNK!

:flrt:

good luck with them
very cute!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

can you not get chipmonks out there then missloo ?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments..

John


----------



## missloo (Jun 30, 2008)

naw we dont have them we only have native animals i thinks


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow look REALLY cute wish i could ahve a couple!!
how much are they??


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

4 Now available..

John


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Very Very Cute


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Still 4 available..

John


----------



## jennyb (Sep 1, 2008)

*Chipmunks*

Hi John. I am interested in your chipmunks. I would like to buy two of your chipmunks if they are still available, thanks. 

I hope to hear from you, you can email me at [email protected] or send me a message on here, can you also let me know what sex they are.

Thanks 

Jen


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

wow they are ace!


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG so cute i want i want i wants!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Papscrunt said:


> Very Very Cute





leo19 said:


> wow they are ace!





sahunk said:


> OMG so cute i want i want i wants!


Two are still available people..

John


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

nawww the are loverly :flrt: wish i had the space tho... :whip:


----------



## jennyb (Sep 1, 2008)

I would still like to give two a home, i have owned chipmunks for many years and they would be going to an experienced home where they will be well looked after. i'm not really bothered about their sex i'd still like them regardless of whether they are male or female

Thanks


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

*Sold*..

This thread can now be closed.

John


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm why was this thread here instead of in the classifieds bit anyways? :?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> hmm why was this thread here instead of in the classifieds bit anyways? :?


Because it is not a add? it is a picture anyways.

John


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Well technically if it's a picture thread it should be in the exotics picture section:Na_Na_Na_Na:. But you do say if interested to PM you about them so it is an ad in sorts :?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Well technically if it's a picture thread it should be in the exotics picture section:Na_Na_Na_Na:. But you do say if interested to PM you about them so it is an ad in sorts :?


:Na_Na_Na_Na: arr but there is no price, so :Na_Na_Na_Na: again LOL..

John


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

awww they are lovely


----------

